# 2.0.2 firmware and third-party batteries



## josephandrews222 (Jul 13, 2013)

With an EOS M on the way, I anticipate ordering some third-party batteries for it.

Sometimes, when Canon releases new firmware for a given camera, the chip inside third-party batteries does not play nice with the new firmware. I have had real good luck with Wasabi batteries and Canon bodies and would like to place an order for some batteries for the M.

Can any M users pass on their experiences with third-party batteries--particularly those users who have installed the latest firmware (2.0.2)?


----------



## dadgummit (Jul 13, 2013)

I got these and they work perfect:

http://www.amazon.com/LP-E12-Replacmenet-Batteries-Mirrorless-Digital/dp/B009W3WHDO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373694827&sr=8-1&keywords=eos-m+battery


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 13, 2013)

...and you are using 2.0.2 firmware?


----------



## brad-man (Jul 13, 2013)

I picked up these two batteries along with a charger that has an auto adapter:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290894904318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I've only had the camera for a day and a half (latest firmware) so can't speak to longevity, but so far I'm still using the first _generic_ battery as it was already charged when the camera arrived. Works fine.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2013)

Li-on battery capacity involves trade offs. Given that the battery size is fixed, the ways to increase capacity are to make the internal dielectric thinner, or overcharge the battery.

Making the dielectric thinner will allow for a slight increase in capacity, but decreases the safety factor, and increases cell leakage and self discharge, which may mean the battery will discharge sooner if its not used right away. I'd definitely want a battery supplier to have on-site QA, and test facilities that are capable of finding issues and testing to see the batteries meet the very tough Japanese standards. Even Nikon had to recall their high priced batteries for failing to meet standards.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 19, 2013)

Not many threads out there about replacement batteries, but still no sense in starting another...

I'm considering an additional battery for my soon to arrive M and like others I'm curious about generic batteries, the mAh, product life, and safety. 

Mt Spokane brings up some interesting points (not a surprise) that I wanted to follow up on. It sounds as though you're advocating for either an OEM battery or possibly a third party battery with OEM specs (if such a thing exists). Would you consider the two on par?

What's your recommendation for someone who will rarely need a backup battery?

Thanks!


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 19, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> Mt Spokane brings up some interesting points (not a surprise) that I wanted to follow up on. It sounds as though you're advocating for either an OEM battery or possibly a third party battery with OEM specs (if such a thing exists). Would you consider the two on par?
> 
> What's your recommendation for someone who will rarely need a backup battery?



Speaking for MS, no he's just discussing some of the many technical issues with batteries. We have no idea about the characteristics of OEM vs 3rd party, but LiOn battery tech is pretty old school by now and China certainly knows how to make them. For me, except for the 5DmII which is chipped I've always bought 3rd party and never had a problem. They're usually not made quite as well as the originals but no difference otherwise, at least I never noticed a capacity difference.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 19, 2013)

I've always had good luck with 3rd party batteries but when I got the 5diii and read some of the tales of woe, I decided to go with OEM replacement batteries. After what that camera costs, it did not make sense to get a battery for $20 less and then have issues.

Now, with my M, I faced the same dilemma. After considering, I got an OEM as my "extra battery" since, at this point, I won't have the camera away form a charger for more than a day and 2 batteries ought to be plenty. If I take this on a trek where I'd be away from electricity for days, I might have to consider the options, again.


----------

